
Show HN: Complimentr – Compliments as a Service - grantcodes
https://complimentr.com/
======
newsbinator
Okay, well, I have my MacOS Speech voice set to Katya, the Russian voice.
Hearing these compliments in a thick Russian accent is weird. Probably good
weird, but weird.

------
mpnordland
Looks like there may be a bug here, I'm getting compliments about my "superb
buttocks" everytime I press the button.

